# Windows 10: Zehn Gründe, warum der Umstieg lohnt



## David Martin (27. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Windows 10: Zehn Gründe, warum der Umstieg lohnt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Windows 10: Zehn Gründe, warum der Umstieg lohnt


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (27. Juli 2016)

Ich bin Hard/Software Technisch ein kompletter Noob, werden denn meine Daten (Spiele/Filme/Bilder/Musik/Programme) gelöscht wenn ich das Upgrade draufspiele? Habe keine zusätzliche Festplatte wo ich mir ne Sicherrung anlegen könnte, und 1,8 TB sind...ein wenig viel an Daten die verloren gehen können ^^'


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2016)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Ich bin Hard/Software Technisch ein kompletter Noob, werden denn meine Daten (Spiele/Filme/Bilder/Musik/Programme) gelöscht wenn ich das Upgrade draufspiele? Habe keine zusätzliche Festplatte wo ich mir ne Sicherrung anlegen könnte, und 1,8 TB sind...ein wenig viel an Daten die verloren gehen können ^^'


  Bei einem reinen "Upgrade" bleibt alles bestehen. Bei einem neu installieren ohne Formatieren bleiben die Daten wie Bilder und Musik da, aber man muss Programme und Games neu installieren bzw. bei Spielen zumindest den Client, also zB Steam. Nur bei einer Neuinstallation inklusive Formatieren von C: gehen auch noch die Daten flöten, wobei man die zum Teil auch noch mit Tools wiederherstellen könnte.

Aber mal ne Frage: hast du denn nur EINE große Partition, also NUR ein C: ? Oder hast du ein C: für Windows und Programme, und die Spiele sind wiederum auf D: oder E: oder so?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (27. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei einem reinen "Upgrade" bleibt alles bestehen. Bei einem neu installieren ohne Formatieren bleiben die Daten wie Bilder und Musik da, aber man muss Programme und Games neu installieren bzw. bei Spielen zumindest den Client, also zB Steam.



Ich musste lediglich den GraKa Treiber wirklich neu installieren. Die Clients und Spiele blieben intakt ( Avira machte ein Win10 spezifisches Update). Allerdings musste ich mich von den SecuRom Titeln KOMPLETT verabschieden.


----------



## shaboo (27. Juli 2016)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Ich bin Hard/Software Technisch ein kompletter Noob, werden denn meine Daten (Spiele/Filme/Bilder/Musik/Programme) gelöscht wenn ich das Upgrade draufspiele? Habe keine zusätzliche Festplatte wo ich mir ne Sicherrung anlegen könnte, und 1,8 TB sind...ein wenig viel an Daten die verloren gehen können ^^'


Das ist jetzt aber nicht Dein Ernst, oder? Sind Dir Deine Daten echt so unwichtig, dass Du nicht mal ein Backup davon hast? So eine Festplatte kann (auch ohne BS-Neuinstallation) jederzeit den Geist aufgeben und eine externe 2-TB-Platte kostet nun wirklich nicht die Welt.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (27. Juli 2016)

shaboo schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber nicht Dein Ernst, oder? Sind Dir Deine Daten echt so unwichtig, dass Du nicht mal ein Backup davon hast?



Genau das sind sie. Nicht schlimm wenn sie verloren gehen sollten, die wichtigsten Erinnerungen liegen hier irgendwo alle als USB Stick rum. Wäre unbequem wenn so etwas passieren würde mehr aber auch nicht. 



GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Ich musste lediglich den GraKa Treiber wirklich neu installieren. Die Clients und Spiele blieben intakt ( Avira machte ein Win10 spezifisches Update). Allerdings musste ich mich von den SecuRom Titeln KOMPLETT verabschieden.



Ah okay alles klar



Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber mal ne Frage: hast du denn nur EINE große Partition, also NUR ein C: ?



Jep.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2016)

shaboo schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber nicht Dein Ernst, oder? Sind Dir Deine Daten echt so unwichtig, dass Du nicht mal ein Backup davon hast? So eine Festplatte kann (auch ohne BS-Neuinstallation) jederzeit den Geist aufgeben und eine externe 2-TB-Platte kostet nun wirklich nicht die Welt.


müssen ja nicht zwingend wichtigen Daten sein, das können auch einfach Musik sein, die man halt neu rippen muss, und ein Haufen Games sein, die man dann halt mühsam neu installieren muss, aber die nicht verloren gehen    aber wenn es auch wichtige Daten sind, ist es in der Tat fahrlässig. Nicht mal eine Zweitplatte, die im gleichen Haushalt ist, wäre sicher genug...


@Seargent: also, ICH würde da an Deiner Stelle mal echt eine zweite HDD besorgen, und sei es auch einfach nur ausgeliehen, und dann Windows mal komplett neu installieren und dabei ein C: mit zB 100GB für Windows, Tools und einige Medien machen und ein D: oder E: für den ganzen Rest. Wenn du dann mal neu installierst, machst du nur C: platt, und alles andere bleibt unangetastet.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (27. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Seargent: also, ICH würde da an Deiner Stelle mal echt eine zweite HDD besorgen, und sei es auch einfach nur ausgeliehen, und dann Windows mal komplett neu installieren und dabei ein C: mit zB 100GB für Windows, Tools und einige Medien machen und ein D: oder E: für den ganzen Rest. Wenn du dann mal neu installierst, machst du nur C: platt, und alles andere bleibt unangetastet.



Eine gute Idee ich werd mich mal bemühen


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2016)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Eine gute Idee ich werd mich mal bemühen


 ODER kauf Dir eine SSD für Windows, das wirst du nicht bereuen   120GB kosten keine 50€, 240GB 60-70€, und beides reicht dicke für Windows und alle wichtigen Programme und einiges an eigenen Dateien aus. Dann kannst du Windows auf die SSD installieren, und die Festplatte bleibt einfach drin. Du musst zwar Spiele usw. neu installieren, bei ´zb Steam reicht es auch aus, dem neu installierten Steam den Speicherort für die Spieledaten auf der Festplatte zu nennen, aber ansonsten wäre das eine gute Sache.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (27. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ODER kauf Dir eine SSD für Windows, das wirst du nicht bereuen   120GB kosten keine 50€, 240GB 60-70€, und beides reicht dicke für Windows und alle wichtigen Programme und einiges an eigenen Dateien aus. Dann kannst du Windows auf die SSD installieren, und die Festplatte bleibt einfach drin. Du musst zwar Spiele usw. neu installieren, bei ´zb Steam reicht es auch aus, dem neu installierten Steam den Speicherort für die Spieledaten auf der Festplatte zu nennen, aber ansonsten wäre das eine gute Sache.



Lauter gute Einfälle hier ^^


----------



## Tammy25 (28. Juli 2016)

Super, und Cortana wird zwang, dankeschön Microdoof. Mit dem neuen Windows 10 Anniversary Update übernimmt Cortana die Suchfunktion komplett und lässt sich nur über komplizierte Umwege abschalten. Ich will dieses Cortana aber nicht, und eine Funktion, dass man es erneut mit einem Klick abschalten kann.


----------



## hawkytonk (28. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ODER kauf Dir eine SSD für Windows, das wirst du nicht bereuen   120GB kosten keine 50€, 240GB 60-70€, und beides reicht dicke für Windows und alle wichtigen Programme und einiges an eigenen Dateien aus. Dann kannst du Windows auf die SSD installieren, und die Festplatte bleibt einfach drin. Du musst zwar Spiele usw. neu installieren, bei ´zb Steam reicht es auch aus, dem neu installierten Steam den Speicherort für die Spieledaten auf der Festplatte zu nennen, aber ansonsten wäre das eine gute Sache.


Für den GOG (Galaxy) Launcher oder Blizzards Battlenet ist auch keine Neuinstallation nötig. Dort kann man gewählte Dateipfade nach Installationen durchsuchen und dann die Spiele quasi neu importieren / in die Install-Liste aufnehmen lassen. Hab ich schon ein paar mal gemacht. Nur für Origin oder Uplay ist eine Neusintallation der Spiele nötig. Soweit meine Erfahrungen. 

Beim Kauf einer SSD lieber ein paar Euros mehr ausgeben. (Nicht das billigste Modell bzw. Hersteller kaufen.) Bzgl. SSDs von OCZ habe ich z. B. schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. (Und das bei einem Produkt, das bei vielen Test gut abgeschnitten hatte.) Es nützt ja nix, wenn die SSD am Anfang super Leistungen schafft, aber nach einem dreiviertel Jahr mal eben einfach Hops geht, wegen irgend so 'nem bekackten Fehler. Am besten nach Tests gehen und auch mal zusätzlich bei Kundenbewertungen nachschauen.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2016)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Beim Kauf einer SSD lieber ein paar Euros mehr ausgeben. (Nicht das billigste Modell bzw. Hersteller kaufen.) Bzgl. SSDs von OCZ habe ich z. B. schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. (Und das bei einem Produkt, das bei vielen Test gut abgeschnitten hatte.) Es nützt ja nix, wenn die SSD am Anfang super Leistungen schafft, aber nach einem dreiviertel Jahr mal eben einfach Hops geht, wegen irgend so 'nem bekackten Fehler. Am besten nach Tests gehen und auch mal zusätzlich bei Kundenbewertungen nachschauen.


 Das kann dir aber wie bei Festplatten auch mit JEDEM Modell passieren - oder hast du im Nachhinein erfahren, dass die OZC besonders oft ausfällt? 

Oder war das noch zu Zeiten, wo SSDs relativ oft ausfielen? Denn die Zeiten sind an sich vorbei, das war damals relativ häufig, als 60GB-SSDs halbwegs für Normaluser gerade so erschwinglich wurden und durch die noch fehlende Erfahrung bei Massenproduktion von SSDs einige Kinderkrankheiten vorhanden waren.


----------



## Freakless08 (28. Juli 2016)

Selbst von Samsung, bekommen einige SSDs gelegentlich Firmwareupdates, welche einige Sachen beheben. Also die perfekte SSD gibt es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## nevermind85 (28. Juli 2016)

Tammy25 schrieb:


> Super, und Cortana wird zwang, dankeschön Microdoof. Mit dem neuen Windows 10 Anniversary Update übernimmt Cortana die Suchfunktion komplett und lässt sich nur über komplizierte Umwege abschalten. Ich will dieses Cortana aber nicht, und eine Funktion, dass man es erneut mit einem Klick abschalten kann.



"komplizierte Umwege"...
ich denke, für die meisten Spieler wird es kein Hexenwerk sein, ein paar Einträge in der Registry nach Anleitung zu bearbeiten und nen entsprechendes Tool wird in absehbarer Zeit wohl auch bereit stehen; schön ist das aber dennoch nicht und zeigt, was mit dieser Update-Politik seitens MS alles möglich ist.


----------



## Orzhov (28. Juli 2016)

Gibt es auch noch den entsprechenden Kontraartikel?


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juli 2016)

Naja Cortana sehe ich nicht als Pro eher als Contra. Die nervt und ist echt überflüssig.

Aber Fakt ist wohl, daß man immer mehr zu WIN 10 gezwungen wird. Ob nun WIN 10-Exklusive Apps, der fehlende Support neuerer CPU-Generationen, WIN10-exklusives Dx 12, Supporteinstellung von älteren WIN-Fassungen. Vermutlich werden modernere Grafikkarten wohl dann auch mittelfristig den Treibersupport für ältere WIN-Generationen einstellen..

Wenn man aktuelle Games spielen will wird daher wohl WIN 7 bald nicht mehr geeignet sein. Da werde ich mir wohl einen Zweit-PC mit WIN 7/XP-Dualboot für ältere Titel basteln.


----------



## alu355 (28. Juli 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Gibt es auch noch den entsprechenden Kontraartikel?



Vor allem da 





> Windows 10 ist kostenlos


 & 





> Kommende Prozessoren setzen auf Windows 10


 zusammen eine Mogelpackung ergeben, bzw sich gegenseitig in den meisten Fällen ausschließen.
Dies wiederum, da ein Wechsel des Prozessors in den meisten Fällen auch einen Wechsel des Motherboards mit sich führt.
Ab diesem Punkt war es das dann auch schon mit dem "kostenlosen" Windows 10 - nach so einem Austausch darf man sich eine neue Lizenz holen, da die "Umsonst" Versionen an den jeweiligen Rechner gebunden sind.
In diesem Fall stiehlt euch eigentlich Microsoft eure Kohle, denn eure Windows 7 Version könntet ihr bei einem Rechnerwechsel ganz normal weiter verwenden (bis irgendwann völlig veraltet).
Natürlich ist das nicht der Fall mit einer "echten" Windows 10 Vollversion - die müßt ihr aber kaufen.


----------



## nateskywalker (28. Juli 2016)

Trauriger eingekaufter gehypter Artikel... das war’s für mich mit PC Games... zuerst diese scheisse bei Game Star mit Peschke und nun scheint es so als auch pc games Microsofts Stängel zu reiben beginnt... damit will ich nichts zu tun haben... und ihr solltet euch wirklich überlegen auf dieser Schiene weiterzufahren… denn so seid ihr nicht mehr wert als die unglaublich schwachsinnige scheisse die ich in diesem Artikel gerade lesen musste! Windows 10 ist mit nur wenig Fachwissen definitiv nicht zu empfehlen… jedoch ist wenig hier scheinbar schon zu vier verlangt… wie gesagt einfach Traurig aber mit Geld kann man scheinbar alles gut aussehen lassen, ohne gegen Artikel war’s das für mich Bye PC Games



1Windows 10 ist kostenlos
 - Jep verkauft dafür eure Daten
2Kinderleichte Installation 
– PC Games ihr habt wohl noch nie ein Update gemacht…??? Ich musste fast kotzen als ich  das gelesen habe 
3Mit Updates immer auf dem aktuellen Stand 
– Autsch das ist wohl ein Witz
4DirectX 12-Unterstützung 
– Jep so ala wir könnten auch  anders aber unsere exklusivscheisse ist einfach besser Zwangs zu etablieren…  exklusivmist
5Neues Programm für Spieler: Xbox Play Anywhere
 – Welcher exklusive vollidiot hat eine Xbox?
6Spiele exklusiv für Windows 10 
– exklusiv, exklusiv, exklusiv will niemand
7Kommende Prozessoren setzen auf Windows 10 
– Wenn jemand nur ansatzweise versteht wie eine CPU funktioniert kann diesen scheiss nicht ernstnehmen so ala wir bauen Hardware die von Software interpretiert wird und nur von Windows 10 unterstützt… WTF… 
8Xbox One-Spiele auf PC streamen- Was? was wtf... eine externe konsole dessen arch. die ausführung der inhalte rein technisch auf eine PC zulassen würde aber lieber den inhalt auf den PC streamt... WTF
9Windows 10 als Basis für HoloLens – Wer bitte kann sich diese exklusiv scheiss leisten?, 
10Cortana: Die persönliche Assistentin- OMFG mit diesem minderbemittelten sprachassi dessen Konkurrenz Produkte schon meilenweit voraus sind würde ich nicht als Vorteil bezeichnen erst recht nicht nach der neusten Ankündigung seitens Microsoft das sie diese Funktion nicht mehr komplett deaktivieren lässt… Hört immer alles...

Wie bereits gesagt ich erwarte einen Gegen Artikel oder Stellung Name seitens pc games betr. Dieses qualitativ technisch so wie fachlich minderwertigsten Artikel den ich auf PC Games je gelesen habe.


----------



## Angry-Angel (28. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja Cortana sehe ich nicht als Pro eher als Contra. Die nervt und ist echt überflüssig.
> 
> Aber Fakt ist wohl, daß man immer mehr zu WIN 10 gezwungen wird. Ob nun WIN 10-Exklusive Apps, der fehlende Support neuerer CPU-Generationen, WIN10-exklusives Dx 12, Supporteinstellung von älteren WIN-Fassungen. Vermutlich werden modernere Grafikkarten wohl dann auch mittelfristig den Treibersupport für ältere WIN-Generationen einstellen..
> 
> Wenn man aktuelle Games spielen will wird daher wohl WIN 7 bald nicht mehr geeignet sein. Da werde ich mir wohl einen Zweit-PC mit WIN 7/XP-Dualboot für ältere Titel basteln.



Ich hab Win10 auch ausprobiert und bin schleunigst zurück zu Win 7.
Mich nerven vor Allem die Zwangsupdates, Cortana, die Unübersichtlichkeit der Einstellungen und, nicht zuletzt, dass ich die Spy-Deaktivierungs-Knöpfchen für Placebos halte.

Drüber hinaus, ein Desktop-PC ist KEIN Tablet und KEIN Smartphone, wo man mit schnellen "wischen" zu seinem Ziel kommt.
Daher finde ich es suboptimal, ein Betriebssystem für alle drei Komponenten zu entwicklen. Da kann min. ein Endgerät nur den Kürzeren ziehen, in dem Fall der Desktop-PC.

Aber bis es soweit kommt, dass Win 7 von Prozessoren und Anwendungen nicht mehr unterstützt wird, geht wohl noch eine Menge Wasser den Rhein runter.
Solange ein Großteil der Spieler/User auf Win 7 setzt, solange werden sich die Hersteller hüten, den Win 7 Support einzustellen.

Just my two Cent's.
Angel


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2016)

alu355 schrieb:


> Vor allem da  &  zusammen eine Mogelpackung ergeben, bzw sich gegenseitig in den meisten Fällen ausschließen.
> Dies wiederum, da ein Wechsel des Prozessors in den meisten Fällen auch einen Wechsel des Motherboards mit sich führt.
> Ab diesem Punkt war es das dann auch schon mit dem "kostenlosen" Windows 10 - nach so einem Austausch darf man sich eine neue Lizenz holen, da die "Umsonst" Versionen an den jeweiligen Rechner gebunden sind.


 Hast du da eine Quelle? Meines Wissens hat MS nämlich wg der deutschen Gesetze gesagt, dass du auch bei Hardwarewechsel den Key weiternutzen kannst, und die Lizenz für den "alten" PC wird dann halt deaktiviert. Genau wie früher bei Win7, 8  usw.   Es kann dann sein, dass du halt 1x da anrufen musst und es über das automatische Aktivierungssystem machen musst, und dass du Probleme bekommst, wenn du zB innerhalb von 2 Wochen 5 mal mit verschiedener Hardware aktivieren willst - aber das war ja auch früher so, d.h. meines Wissens ändert sich rein gar nichts, du kannst weiterhin mit dem alten zB Win7-Key Win 10 neu installieren - du musst nur bis Fristende EIN mal den Key für Win10 aktiviert haben.


@Cortana: was ist denn so schlimm daran? ^^  Cortana steht unten links halt in der Leiste, das muss doch aber keiner nutzen ^^


----------



## alu355 (28. Juli 2016)

unverifizierbare Quelle: Meinereiner Lebenserfahrung
Tja Kollege + neue Hardware = Problem.
Hat auch brav die Hotline angerufen - von "da können wir nichts machen" zu "warten sie bis wir ihnen eine Lösung anbieten können" bis "das sollte eigentlich funktionieren", ist alles dabei.
Soll er jetzt solange anrufen bis er einen erwischt der weiß, daß nach deutschem Recht er Anspruch darauf hat, beziehungsweise kompetent oder servicefreundlich genug ist?
Ich mach das nicht, ich bin nur für das Zusammenfrickeln zuständig.
Ich versteh was anderes unter nutzerfreundlich.

Edit:
Hab mal kurz gegoogelt, scheint ja nicht der einzige zu sein.


----------



## USA911 (28. Juli 2016)

Was sind das bitte für fundierte Gründe für einen PC-User, das Betriebssystem zuwechseln?

1.) Es ist kostenlos. -> Das ist kein Grund. Die Biotonne gab es für Grundstücksbesitzer mit Kompost auch kostenlos. Hat dadurch die Biotonne einen mehrwert als der Komposthaufen?
2.) Kinderleichte Instalation -> Ist auch kein Grund für ein Wechsel. Was für einen mehrwert hat das für das Betriebssystem, wenn der einmalige Wechsel Kinderleicht ist, den man dann nie wieder vollführt. Ach übrigens, beim bestehenden Betriebssystem zu bleiben ist noch leichter.
3.) Mit Updates immer auf dem neuesten Stand -> Ist auch kein Wechselgrund. Bin ich mit Windows 7 auch und da habe ich noch alle Freiheiten was updates betrifft, egal welche Version instaliert ist.
4.) Direkt X12 -> Der erste Grund für einen Wechsel. Allerdings, hat Microsoft beschlossen DirektX nicht auf alten Betriebssystemen zu Verfügung zustellen.
5.) X-Box Play Anywhere -> Nur interesant für Konsolenbesitzer, daher auch kein Mehrwert für Leute ohne XBox und daher nur für einen eingeschränkten Kundenbereich ein Wechselgrund
6.) Exlusive Titel -> Kein Wechselgrund, denn dann müssten ja auch alle Programme die es nur für Apple, Android, etc. gibt auch ein Wechselgrund sein. Ebenso müsste ja dann auch Exclusive Konsolentitel (Sony, Nintendo), ein Kaufgrund sein.
7.) Kommende Prozessoren setzen... -> Jap, das macht mein Motherboard dann eh nicht mit. Damals konnte man sein Betriebssystem auch auf den neuen Rechner mitnehmen. Das ist alles noch fraglich, da Gesetzgeber die hardwarebindung verbietet, aber Microsoft diese aber haben möchte.
8.) X-Box One spiele Streamen -> Siehe 5.)
9.) Basis als Holo Lens -> Auch kein Wechselgrund, es sei denn man möchte dieses So oder so verwenden. Aber ist das gleiche mit Simulationsprogrammen. Benötige ich diese, so statte ich meinen Rechner mit entsprechender Leistung aus, mach ich das nicht, brauch ich auch keine Übertriebene Leistung, etc... . 
10.) Cortana -> Tastaturbefehle sind immer noch schneller als de Sprachsteuerung. Es nutzt ja auch kein Desktoprechner besitzer ein Touchbildschirm, obwohl das möglich wäre.

In allem, ein schwacher Artikel, der sich wie eine PR-Broschüre aus dem Hause Microsoft liest, aber keine wirklichen Gründe warum sich der Wechsel lohnt.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2016)

alu355 schrieb:


> Edit:
> Hab mal kurz gegoogelt, scheint ja nicht der einzige zu sein.


  Wie gesagt: MS hat an sich gesagt, dass das gehen SOLL, und vlt liegt der Grund ja bei was ganz anderem, zb vlt hatte er ne Home-Version geupgradet, aber Pro installiert oder so, oder der Key war schon vorher nicht mehr gültig, oder vlt ein ausländischer key? Und die Hotline hat ja auch gesagt, dass es an sich gehen müsste. Es kann natürlich sein, dass das technisch noch etwas bockt, denn die weitaus meisten Nutzer wechseln vlt alle 6 Jahre mal den PC, so dass Hardwarewechsel seit der Upgrade-Option von Win10 VERGLEICHSWEISE nicht so oft vorgekommen sein müssten. 

Ich selber habe die Hardware gewechselt OHNE Probleme, der Key wurde SOFORT aktiviert ohne Anruf.


----------



## Schalkmund (28. Juli 2016)

Tja da kann ich mir wohl das Win10 Upgrade für meinen alten Rechenknecht sparen, wollte mir schon mal die Lizenz sichern damit ich Windows10 für den kommenden neuen PC habe, aber das fällt ja nun durch die Hardware-Bindung flach. Also ist das Gratis-Upgrade gar kein Vollwertiges Windows 10, die Gekaufte Version soll nicht Hardware-gebunden sein.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juli 2016)

Es gibt keine Hardwarebindung. Wer erzählt denn den Quatsch ? Ich hab bei mir (zugegebenermaßen aber erst beim 2. Versuch) herausbekommen, daß der Key den ich verwendet hatte doch der Richtige war. Man sollte halt nur 0 und O auseinanderhalten können. Sollte halt mal eine Brille aufsetzen *gg* Und ich konnte trotz Hardwarewechsel und Neuinstallation WIN 10 weiter nutzen und brauchte es weder kaufen noch ein 2. WIN 7 was ich noch habe dafür opfern. Und bei mir flogen Mainboard, Ram, CPU, CPU-Kühler und Grafikkarte raus. Vom alten PC blieben nur das Gehäuse, der Kartenleser, das Netzteil, HDD, SSD und DVD-Lw drin. Bei einem OEM-BS eigentlich das Worst Case-Szenario. Aber es hat funktioniert.


----------



## Batze (28. Juli 2016)

Nichts gegen Windows 10, aber für so eine Firmen bezogene Werbebotschaft soll man nun ein Abo abschließen um die Page Werbefrei zu sehen. Das sind also die Art News wo es sich lohnen soll 25€ pro Jahr zu bezahlen um keine Werbung mehr zu bekommen. Na dann.


----------



## nateskywalker (28. Juli 2016)

Bitte meinen Account löschen... Mit Journalisten die eingekaufte gehypte Microsoft Artikel aufschalten ohne auch nur 1% ihres Hirns zu brauchen will ich nichts zu tun haben…


----------



## nateskywalker (28. Juli 2016)

verarscht sagt man dem


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Juli 2016)

nateskywalker schrieb:


> Bitte meinen Account löschen... Mit Journalisten die eingekaufte gehypte Microsoft Artikel aufschalten ohne auch nur 1% ihres Hirns zu brauchen will ich nichts zu tun haben…



Gute Entscheidung! 

Eine absolute Win-Win-Situation für alle Beteiligten.


----------



## Orzhov (28. Juli 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Windows 10, aber für so eine Firmen bezogene Werbebotschaft soll man nun ein Abo abschließen um die Page Werbefrei zu sehen. Das sind also die Art News wo es sich lohnen soll 25€ pro Jahr zu bezahlen um keine Werbung mehr zu bekommen. Na dann.



Nana, lass uns mal fair sein. Das ist ein Meinungsartikel und keine Werbung.


----------



## Loosa (28. Juli 2016)

nateskywalker schrieb:


> Bitte meinen Account löschen... Mit Journalisten die eingekaufte gehypte Microsoft Artikel aufschalten ohne auch nur 1% ihres Hirns zu brauchen will ich nichts zu tun haben…



Kannst du hier machen:
http://forum.pcgames.de/website/8030929-sammelthread-accountloeschung.html

Irgendwas reinposten und weg bist du. Geht so einfach wie das Win Update... das hab ich gestern gemacht.


----------



## Kleckerlaetzchen (28. Juli 2016)

Hat er direkt gemacht. Und du dein Update, alle sind glücklich.
Ich mach trotzdem weder noch. Nach vielem hin und her bin ich am Ende doch wegen des "Gratis" davon ferngeblieben. Mir schenkt keiner was, schon gar nicht Microsoft.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Juli 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich die Möglichkeit alte Bereiche wie die Systemsteuerung auf gewohnt-kurzen Weg zu erreichen? Diese alphabetische Neuordnung unter "meine Apps" ist doch großer Mist, früher war man mit zwei Klicks schnell dort wo man hin wollte, das jetzige Runterscrollen empfinde ich total lästig wie langwierig.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## hawkytonk (28. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das kann dir aber wie bei Festplatten auch mit JEDEM Modell passieren - oder hast du im Nachhinein erfahren, dass die OZC besonders oft ausfällt?


Jepp, das war im nachhinein. Nach etwa einem Jahr gab es urplötzlich, ohne diagnostizierte Fehler, Probleme. Bei der Fehlersuche fand ich dann x Einträge von anderen Nutzern mit gleichem Problem. Bei vielen fiel die SSD schon nach einen halben Jahr aus.


Herbboy schrieb:


> Oder war das noch zu Zeiten, wo SSDs relativ oft ausfielen? Denn die Zeiten sind an sich vorbei, das war damals relativ häufig, als 60GB-SSDs halbwegs für Normaluser gerade so erschwinglich wurden und durch die noch fehlende Erfahrung bei Massenproduktion von SSDs einige Kinderkrankheiten vorhanden waren.


Die SSD war eine OCZ Vertex 2 aus dem Jahr 2011. Also nicht mehr die erste Generation von SSDs oder so.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2016)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Jepp, das war im nachhinein. Nach etwa einem Jahr gab es urplötzlich, ohne diagnostizierte Fehler, Probleme. Bei der Fehlersuche fand ich dann x Einträge von anderen Nutzern mit gleichem Problem. Bei vielen fiel die SSD schon nach einen halben Jahr aus.


Also, du kannst natürlich nicht wissen, ob es trotzdem in Relation zu den verkauften Exemplaren doch nur wenig Betroffene sind. Wenn die SSD gut verkauft wurde und bei nur 1% der Nutzer so was passiert, findest du halt trotzdem "x Einträge" - zu "VW Golf Motorschaden" findest du auch über 150.000 Google-Treffer, und sicher hat ein Golf aber keine ungewöhnlich hohe Motorschaden-Qoute  

Aber selbst wenn es doch eine deutlich höhere Ausfall_quote _als bei anderen SSDs gab: das ist trotzdem ein Einzelfall, wenn ein Modell "versagt". Da hat dann OZC wohl irgendwas falsch gemacht hat, was man im Vorfeld nicht ahnen konnte. Denn normalerweise fallen keine SSD-Modelle nicht mehr irgendwie "besonders" auf, was Ausfälle angeht. Es gibt zwar welche, die von Anfang an wegeg ner verkorksten Firmware zB Abstürze provozieren, oder welche, die irre lahm werden, sobald der Cachespeicher voll ist. Aber ungewöhnlich viele Defekte gibt es an sich nicht. Bei ner "billigen" SSD hast du halt eher die Gefahr, dass es keine Firmwareupdates gibt oder dass die Daten-Werte in der Praxis deutlich schwächer sind als die, mit denen geworben wird.


----------



## Worrel (28. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich die Möglichkeit alte Bereiche wie die Systemsteuerung auf gewohnt-kurzen Weg zu erreichen?


x-beliebiges Explorerfenster => Adreßzeile => auf den ersten ">" klicken => runter bis Systemsteuerung
Mach ich schon seit Jahren so.


----------



## TrinityBlade (28. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich die Möglichkeit alte Bereiche wie die Systemsteuerung auf gewohnt-kurzen Weg zu erreichen?


Rechtsklick auf den Start-Button -> Systemsteuerung


----------



## Kalumet (28. Juli 2016)

Angry-Angel schrieb:


> Mich nerven vor Allem die Zwangsupdates, Cortana, die Unübersichtlichkeit der Einstellungen und, nicht zuletzt, dass ich die Spy-Deaktivierungs-Knöpfchen für Placebos halte.


Seh ich genau so.

Alleine die Zwangsupdates disqualifizieren Windows 10 für mich, wenn ich daran denke wie mich das "unaufdringliche" Update Icon in der Taskleiste genervt hat bis ich herausfand, daß man es entfernen kann indem man die  KB(3035583) bei den Updates ausblendet. Bei Win 10 hab ich da keinen Einfluß mehr, und auch die letzte Meldung mit Cortana verbessert nicht gerade mein Vertrauen in Microsoft wo die Reise hingehen könnte. Ich finde ein OS sollte halt variabel einstellbar sein.

Da bleibe ich doch lieber noch ein Weilchen bei Win 7 bis DX 12 zwingend wird und ich mir eh einen neuen Rechner kaufe (und wer weiß, vielleicht gibt es bis dahin auch eine Alternative).

 Edit: Das Update das ich für meinen Vater von 8.1 gemacht habe war aber wirklich super, alle Daten waren noch da und auch seine Programme funktionieren.


----------



## man1ac (28. Juli 2016)

Sollte es nicht heißen; 
Windows 10: Zehn Gründe, warum der Umstieg auf das Alte BS lohnt!
?

Windoof mit dem "unaufdringlichen" Update!
Baaah; einmal falsch geklickt; Danke,Fu-- Microsoft!
Hab mir noch ne Orig Win7 Pro gehollt für die Zeit wo das 10 nicht mehr kostenlos zum Updaten ist; 
Wie ich mich schon auf Samstag freue


----------



## ShawnX (29. Juli 2016)

nateskywalker schrieb:


> 1Windows 10 ist kostenlos
> - Jep verkauft dafür eure Daten
> 2Kinderleichte Installation
> – PC Games ihr habt wohl noch nie ein Update gemacht…??? Ich musste fast kotzen als ich  das gelesen habe
> ...



Musste so lachen - Leute die in einem Forum eine Stellungnahme fordern und durchaus Zweifel offenlassen ob sie überhaupt wissen was das ist.

1. Windows 7 hatte die selbe Diskusion - gibt Antispy nicht umsonst seit XP(?) - also wer glaubt das Win7 die eigenen Daten nicht sendet hat so gar nichts verstanden.
2. Also nur weil etwas einfach zu machen ist muss man es auch machen..... ähm nein - kann auch kostenlos und ganz einfach von einer Brücke springen - würde es deswegen aber dennoch keinem raten.
3. Updates sind gut!
4. DX12 auch!
5. Nice to have mit X-Box - ohne nutzlos
6. Ob man sich für sein Betriebssystem jetzt wegen 5 Spielen entscheiden sollte.... Na ja jetzt weiß ich aber schonmal wieso es diesen Artikel nicht für Linux gibt 
7. Sagen wir einfach mal Treiber für aktuelle Hardware wird Windows 10 wohl besser unterstützen - Sry aber "Kommende Prozessoren setzen auf Windows 10"? Das hat wohl nicht grade der Informatiker des Hauses geschrieben.
8. siehe 5.
9. Hololens und wer kann es sich leisten.... ich würde sagen es gibt genug Kundschaft dafür, wäre dem auch nicht abgeneigt.
10. Und Cortana hört immer alles - Mikrophone lassen sich abschalten und an einem Desktop PC hat man ohnehin die Wahl welche Peripheriegeräte man nutzt - Du willst nicht das jemand zuhört? Machs Mikro aus. Bei Laptops wäre das sogar ein valider Punkt - wobei sich auch da Hardware deaktvieren lässt.

Am Ende wäre es wohl einfacher gewesen den Leuten zu vermitteln warum man nicht bei Win 7 bleiben sollte - aber mit so einem offensichtlich schwachen Werbeartikel wäre das wohl auch danebengegangen.


----------

